# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Sakai KARASHI...The journey of an ugly duckling

## frostbitez

mau kasih progress salah satu ikan di kolam 
ikan ini g dapet dari Alm om Joe, sebelum beliau wafat
beberapa temennya udah kesebar ke temen2 ini yg terakhir g keep peninggalan beliau  :Yo: 

Awal (dari om Joe) size 15cm


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6Rh0xz-RAM

3 minggu 23cm


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khyBbxnBwG0

2 bulan 35cm


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3ia67EYuwQ

3 bulan 43cm


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPTSes3pp4Q

4 bulan 50cm





han

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om Han ... Male or Female....
ini pakai HiSilk palsu kan :Peep:

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Orion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tantowijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

wakakaka... 

koi dikasih "mentah" nya mau ngga sih?

 :Doh:  gw mulai error kalau keeping koi... kadang lupa kasih makan, kadang lupa punya koi dirumah wakakaka

----------


## 29kois

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tantowijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tantowijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rhinopitecus roxellana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andri Asmara

hebat om n ikan peninggalan / di rawat makin oke sajah  :Cool3:

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aroel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Ya dah pindahin siapa tau bisa buat nguber jumbo male

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudutgakelutung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Dikit lagi 80cm mantab om han, bisa lawan male wasabigoi saya nih

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham Zulfikar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham Zulfikar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blaphy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

alhamdulillah sehat om Han..
kl show feb di bdg dateng, kabar2i ya om, ngupi2 kita..hehehe..

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

